# Externe HDD wird erkannt, aber kein Volumen zur auswahl im Computer/Arbeitsplatz



## Flenor Eldar (4. Mai 2012)

Moin Leute,

habe ein Komisch Problem!

Wenn ich meine HDD im externen Gehäuse an den Laptop anschließe wird sie zwar erkannt!! Zeigt mir aber auf dem Computer/Arbeitsplatz kein Volumen an, auf das ich zugreifen könnte :// Also im Gerätemanager steht, das sie einwandfrei Funktioniert!!! Aber wie komm ich nun zum Volumen?
Die Automatische Laufwerkanzeige geht au nich mehr, aber ein Piepston machts nach em reinstöpseln!!

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen!!!

LG Flenor


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Mai 2012)

Laufwerksbuchstaben hinzufügen bei Datenträgerverwaltung, ggf Formatieren.


----------



## Stahli (4. Mai 2012)

Dann ist die HDD nicht formatiert.

Unter Win 7: 
Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Computerverwaltung - Datenspeicher - Datenträgerverwaltung - dort Rechtsklick auf die HDD und Formatieren. Wenn noch gar kein Volume auf dieser Externen Festplatte erstellt ist, vorher Volume erstellen auswählen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2012)

Handelt es hier um eine Neue HDD.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2012)

Neue Festplatten muss man partitionieren.
Wenns nicht die Systemplatte ist, kann man auch einen Partitionierer unter Windows nutzen.

Meine Lieblingsfreeware dafür:
Easeus Partition Master - Download - CHIP Online

Solltest halt nur aufpassen das du die Systempartition nicht änderst 

Edit: Danach auch formatieren nicht vergessen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. Mai 2012)

Ähh doch die hat ein Format... Hab ja erst alle Daten von Laptop drauf gespeichert, weil ich das OS neu drauf gehaun habe!
Nö is ne alte HDD... War ganz plötzlich...

Stimmt hab in der Verwaltung gar nicht geschaut^^

Da steht aber, das der Datenträger nicht Dynamisch Ungültig ist???


----------



## hbf878 (4. Mai 2012)

wo steht das? mach mal nen screenshot von der datenträgerverwaltung

hbf


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. Mai 2012)

Öhm jetzt Fremd un nichmer Ungültig drann, hää??

Hab gestern mal versucht mit EasyRecovery die Daten zu retten, er hat 3 Stunden gebraucht um die Dateien durch zu gehen, aber dann waren zum retten keine in der Liste ://

Verdammt heeee


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. Mai 2012)

Hää jez gehts wieder?? Ich hoffe das bleibt so!!!


----------

